# Not a great day to be stuck on summer tires



## neilm (Apr 25, 1999)

Yesterday is warm and sunny!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Poor abused little TT....you come down here to Florida and I'll keep you in a nice warm garage!


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Indeed! but why are you on summer tyres in Spring? I have no sympathy for people who are cheap on tyres.Even here it is not mandatory to have winter tyres! only useless "all seasons"
we are having a mild winter and some idiot in a truck went through the ice on Great slave Lake this week
Mac


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Because he just bought his very nice TTS and it of course came with Summer performance tires. He's likely back to warmer temps already and I'm sure he's considering dedicated snow tires for next Winter. He's in Salt Lake City Utah, not Yellowknife NT (emphasis on Northern) Canada!



madmac48 said:


> Indeed! but why are you on summer tyres in Spring? I have no sympathy for people who are cheap on tyres.Even here it is not mandatory to have winter tyres! only useless "all seasons"
> we are having a mild winter and some idiot in a truck went through the ice on Great slave Lake this week
> Mac


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Indeed so! it is odd about tyres and as I said I am very fussy about them as we all know they make a HUGE difference to traction and handling.There are many videos out there with modest FWD cars,e.g. Honda Fit on proper winter tyres running rings around some sporty 4WD on summer tyres.
One of my sons has a Golf R and it came new ,here in Canada,with "all seasons" which were awful in the cold,and when he got new Blizzaks it was a "night and day difference" my DD for 5 years here was a C63 and it too had Blizzaks and it was superb. My TTRS has Michelin Pilot Alpines and I don't think they are nearly as good.
Mac


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

There is no substitute for dedicated snow tires in Winter (all season's are just a compromise), as you well know!

And here in the relative south we contend with potholes so smaller rim/taller tire sidewalls are also a must.




madmac48 said:


> Indeed so! it is odd about tyres and as I said I am very fussy about them as we all know they make a HUGE difference to traction and handling.There are many videos out there with modest FWD cars,e.g. Honda Fit on proper winter tyres running rings around some sporty 4WD on summer tyres.
> One of my sons has a Golf R and it came new ,here in Canada,with "all seasons" which were awful in the cold,and when he got new Blizzaks it was a "night and day difference" my DD for 5 years here was a C63 and it too had Blizzaks and it was superb. My TTRS has Michelin Pilot Alpines and I don't think they are nearly as good.
> Mac


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

I took off the same 20 in rims as soon as I picked up the car and put on some Pirelli snows (245/35-19) and won't put the 20's back on until May, then again they are heavy as a boat anchors, so I probably should sell them off and get some real rims.
Ride quality with 20's is quite brittle ... The OEM Pirelli tires are also poor quality but obviously cheap for Audi


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Woj said:


> I took off the same 20 in rims as soon as I picked up the car and put on some Pirelli snows (245/35-19) and won't put the 20's back on until May, then again they are heavy as a boat anchors, so I probably should sell them off and get some real rims.
> Ride quality with 20's is quite brittle ... The OEM Pirelli tires are also poor quality but obviously cheap for Audi


Don't like Pirellis.P Zero on my C63 lasted 6000km!!Sottozeros are too hard and grip is not very good.like Pilot Alpines. Bizzaks,[and my wife's Nokians on her Outback] are much better.
Mac


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I really like my Michelin Alpin's. Smooth ride and exceptional snow/sleet grip. I've quickly gone thru each set of OE Pirelli P-Zero's and therefore never re-buy!




madmac48 said:


> Don't like Pirellis.P Zero on my C63 lasted 6000km!!Sottozeros are too hard and grip is not very good.like Pilot Alpines. Bizzaks,[and my wife's Nokians on her Outback] are much better.
> Mac


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Have had the best success with Nokians when it really snows(with my past GTI/R) or Vredesteins(our MINIs) when winter is more ice/slush.
Was unable to locate either brand in the correct size and after discussing with a friend who id a tire wholesaler, bought the 
Pirelli snows only because of availability.


----------



## neilm (Apr 25, 1999)

*How about some pics*

of your 19"s


----------

